# What brand of salter is the best to buy ?



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

looking to buy a 1.9 yrd salter /sander what would be the brand to go with ??


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I would say a Salt Dogg SPE2000 would be a decent unit. They have been out for about 5 years now and I haven't heard much bad about them vs a standard gas v box that will rust and the electric has less issues than gas.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Whats your budget? Looking for new or used?
As Metro said the electric V-box is the way to go. Personally I was leery of them but gave it a try. Less moving parts, no freezing you butt off re-fueling, hit the switch and go. Had absolutely no issues at all. Ran dual batteries and had a spare alternator just in case.


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

sno-way dealer online has a 8ft. stainless for $4699 and a 9 ft. mild steel for $4799 both with free shipping.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

jmullins6987;1127845 said:


> sno-way dealer online has a 8ft. stainless for $4699 and a 9 ft. mild steel for $4799 both with free shipping.


Gas or electric?


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

*V-Box Input*



SnowPro 24/7;1127388 said:


> looking to buy a 1.9 yrd salter /sander what would be the brand to go with ??


Electric is the way to go. We've run the hell out of an SHPE 1500 Salt Dogg in a one ton single wheel for three years and have been very happy with it. We've gone so far as to plow with it loaded in relief scenarios when another truck broke down more than once. I think I heard that Ohiogreenworks suffered a crack in the poly hopper body but am not sure how. We pounded ours and no problems. There was a controller bug last year but as I understand it, it's been isolated and fixed. We NEVER had ANY problems with our unit and think that you'll be very happy with an SHPE 2000 if you take care of it.

Good Luck!

:waving: xysport --Getn ready to spank old man winter's @ss!


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

I've only ran gas V box downeasters with no problems. I cant comment on electric because I never used one


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Check out this website:
http://www.smithspreaders.com/Spreaders/SeriesII/index.php

I'm a dealer for them and will placing an order on Monday for 3 units. The more units ordered, the better the price. Let me know what your budget is and I will do my best.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Most folks recommend a bed chain for sanding rather than an auger. I am ordering a Buyers SS with bed chain and dual electric motors.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

2COR517;1127928 said:


> Most folks recommend a bed chain for sanding rather than an auger. I am ordering a Buyers SS with bed chain and dual electric motors.


If you dont mind me asking what was the price tag?


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stan;1127861 said:


> Gas or electric?


8th is electric 9th is gas


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

jmullins6987;1127942 said:


> 8th is electric 9th is gas


Great price. Does this dealer have a lot of inventory? Curious to know the dealer/location? Is it a 12" or 24" removable or stationary chute?


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stan;1127946 said:


> Great price. Does this dealer have a lot of inventory? Curious to know the dealer/location? Is it a 12" or 24" removable or stationary chute?


Dealer is in Bridgeport ct usually has a large inventory on hand both prices include a removable 16" chute


----------



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks guys think im going to go look at the stainless / electric and a couple of the suggestions u guys had


----------



## jmullins6987 (Nov 26, 2010)

SnowPro 24/7;1128329 said:


> thanks guys think im going to go look at the stainless / electric and a couple of the suggestions u guys had


yeah the guy in bridgeport with sno-way name is jeff his number is 203-333-0103


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

2COR517;1127928 said:


> Most folks recommend a bed chain for sanding rather than an auger. I am ordering a Buyers SS with bed chain and dual electric motors.


Let me know how you like the buyers


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Go electric*

I use several SnowEx spreaders and they have a 7550 that is 1.4 yards or an 8500 that is two yards. Either of these two spreaders will work well for you. We've been running their spreaders for six seasons and they are dependable and the all electric is great.

Lower maintenance costs due to no chains, belts, motors, etc. Good luck.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Wayne, we use and are extremely happy with Snow Ex. 
We run a 3000, 8000 and 8500. 
Just due to timing, it always seemed to work out that we needed a larger size for the route that was planned for the salters (extra last minute customers) so we added wood sides to extend them.
We have a 3000 that stock holds 0.6, but with sides now holds 1.25 (if you level it off and pack it. The 8000 stock is 1.5, but with the extension it is 2+......... Wood sides for the 8000 cost $30.00 plus bolts and 30 minutes time.


----------

